

Ask HN: Where to find web 2.0 graphic designers? - allanchao

Hi HN, I know most people here are programmers, and also sorry to use the term web 2.0 if that offends anyone.  I've been having a hard time finding a part time graphic designer who can design clean, stylish stuff.  Most of the portfolios that I get back from sites like craigslist are very old school, they look like they're from templates.  Here's a random example of one I consider to be pretty good: http://www.zennaware.com/cornerstone/index.php<p>Can anyone recommend a place to find good graphic designers?  Someone suggested that I use 99 designs or another crowdsource site <i>to find someone I can work with</i>, and then hire them part time.  Thanks<p>Also if there is a better way to phrase it than "web 2.0 graphic design", please let me know. Thanks
======
evo_9
Better to just hire someone to do the design mockup and then find a UI
Developers - aka someone who can translate the psd's/mocks into actual
css3/html5 and javascript and/or js framework code preferred (or code it
yourself).

While it's not impossible to find someone that does it all, I've found it's
easier to outsource the design and code it myself.

I personally don't have anything against 'web 2.0' - I assume this means html5
+ css3 skillset at a minimum.

